# Lesner Update (Flounder season over)



## E7O (May 11, 2005)

I know this is a pier and shore site, but I needed to let many of you know what's going on at Lesner -- today specifically from a small boat. 

I fished the inlet area inside the bay today from 3 to 6 p.m. The weather started coming in and we decided to call it a day or we would have fished until dark.  

The word on the street is that the flounder have moved out....this is somewhat true. Today we caught perhaps 5-6 flounder (I didn't keep track), but all were under size. The bite was very slow. We did catch a few puppy drum and some black sea bass.

I believe the flounder season is in change and they have moved out to deeper water. With that said, I'm sure you can catch a few here and there in the Lesner area, but overall from my experience...its slowing down.  

I've caught some great numbers of fish this year form the area and the last two trips have really been in dire contrast to the rest of the year....


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Its that time of year


----------

